# Leeds Waterloo lake culvert and overflow



## phill.d

*Leeds Roundhay park tunnels and waterfall.*

Roundhay park is a well known Leeds attraction and holds the massive Waterloo lake. The area was heavily quarried by the Kirkstall monks in the 12th century. This now forms the man made lake. A new overflow system was built in the 1990's. The lake was drained with much talk of sunken paddle steamers, dumped WW1 munitions and giant pike to be found. When the lake was emptied it put paid to these rumours. There was bugger all in there. The overflow isn't a massive network of tunnels. It comprises short brick lined and concrete R.C.P's. It would be an excellent first time explore for somebody wanting a bit of practice at this type of thing. On with the piccies.





The entrance to the system. A choice of tunnel or concrete box section first.




You can see the old bridge when the road above was a narrow lane.




Nice brick section next.



















A smaller R.C.P runs towards the lake on the left.









It's only a boring concrete section but you can have a bit of fun with the torches in there.



















There's only so much you can do in there so it's on to the lake overflow.



















The wall of faith. There's a LOT of water behind there




A more familiar view from above.


The tunnel and R.C.P are a nice relaxed explore. The overflow is in a public park and easily visible. 

There's a load more pics here http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=398532326


----------



## boxfrenzy

Nice explore mate, and some cracking photographs, particularly the concrete pipe ones. Apparently West Yorkshire police had an officer on duty all night when the lake was drained in case anyone waded out into the mud, found a weapon that had been submerged for eighty years and got it working. (I don't think anyone did)
Some of the colours look like it is Autumn on Pic 14 and 15 with the sunlight. Good work.


----------



## phill.d

boxfrenzy said:


> Nice explore mate, and some cracking photographs, particularly the concrete pipe ones. Apparently West Yorkshire police had an officer on duty all night when the lake was drained in case anyone waded out into the mud, found a weapon that had been submerged for eighty years and got it working. (I don't think anyone did)
> Some of the colours look like it is Autumn on Pic 14 and 15 with the sunlight. Good work.


Hi mate. Yes I recall that story about the police guarding the lake. I think the stemer was called the Maid of Athens. Most of the shots are from a recent nocturnal visit. I've used a few day light shots from an earlier visit as the cloud wasn't playing ball.


----------



## Atomager

I remember when they re-did the overflow and culvert in the early 90's or was it the late 80's? Anyway the overflow was too large and the lake didnt fill up properly for a good while.

It was a real shame, as I climbed the waterfall that was there a couple of times, it was a sort of dare to do it, many wouldn't, as it was so dangerous. It was green with lichen and slime, one false move and it was casualty.


----------



## Silverfox

Excellent pictures mate, really good indeed.


----------



## borntobemild

as ever - great pictures Phill.

spent many happy hours exploring the place as a kid.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

I like it! Nice one.

TnM


----------



## Jondoe_264

Really cool. Leeds is quite a nice little draining spot, having the draining Goliath that is Bradford next door is also a bonus.  I've seen pics from here previously, were they yours also? Or where they D_D_T and Mike's? It was a while ago, a good few months back now. Great pics btw, I love seeing varied stages of construction, like the incorporated bridge. 

JD


----------



## phill.d

Thanks guys. The Bradford pics were Little Mikes Jon. I've still to do that one yet. It's funny because you walk over the Bradford beck if you do the Bradford Odeon. It goes right underneath and you can hear it. I always get a bad feeling with that one. I know 1 lad got caught out down there and drowned in the 70's. I know this can happen in any drain, but when it's happened in one your thinking of doing it kinda makes you think a bit more.


----------



## L3AN

lovely pics mate very nice


----------



## Bunk3r

Jondoe_264 said:


> I've seen pics from here previously, were they yours also?


 RikJ has put pictures of the waterloo lake overflow up before, it been on my todo list forever, but as usual not got done. 

A nice set of pictures there phill.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Great set of photos! 

Me fave is the first lake overflow shot -loving the light set-up, and the water looks like it turns into molten lava! Nice explore Phil.

Lb :wcool:


----------



## johno23

Brilliant photos,nicely lit etc, looks like an interesting kinda place.Top stuff


----------



## ultrix

Hi phil,
Nice photographs. Despite living in Leeds for many years, I've only been to Roundhay Park a handful of times. I should get back there and have a look at the drain.
Have you ever thought about about what is downstream from Roundhay Park? Looking at my A to Z of West Yorkshire, I noticed that the stream goes through 3 underground sections. The longest, and last, is the section is at Killingbeck, where it goes under York Road and comes out at Selby Road. I haven't checked out any of these sections, so I don't know if they are do-able.

If you're thinking about doing the Macro drain in Bradford, I wouldn't mind having a go. I was born in Bradford and lived there as a kid, but I didn't know it existed until earlier this year


----------



## phill.d

Hi Ultrix. I know the first covered section near Easterly road isn't worth looking at. The longest bit near Killingbeck has bars I've heard. Obviously the local chav problem has influenced this. But the Bradford trip sounds interesting yeah!!


----------



## smileysal

oooooooooooooooh i love these pics. Love all the different sections with stone, brick and concrete, excellent find. I really, really do need to get to Leeds sometime soon and have a look at these. *Mendo!! we need to go here *

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## rwalton159

Great pics.

Shame they got rid of the waterfall and the lido.


----------



## phill.d

rwalton159 said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Shame they got rid of the waterfall and the lido.


It is mate. The Lido used to be packed solid in summer. They got rid of it and the waterfall for H&s issues of course.

There are some archive pics of how it was on my blog here
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=398532326


----------



## smileysal

ooooooooooooooooh didn't realise Waterloo Park used to have a lido, till i saw the pic of it on your myspace blog, Whereabouts on the park was it situated and has the pool itself been demolished then now? 

Loads of lido's have now gone, some in recent years. Nottingham used to have 3 of them, now they have none. such a shame. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## pdtnc

nice shots as usual, the circular tunnels and torches fun always rock. Sometime I'll get to try this.


----------



## borntobemild

smileysal said:


> ooooooooooooooooh didn't realise Waterloo Park used to have a lido, till i saw the pic of it on your myspace blog, Whereabouts on the park was it situated and has the pool itself been demolished then now?
> 
> Loads of lido's have now gone, some in recent years. Nottingham used to have 3 of them, now they have none. such a shame.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal




The Lido was at the southern end of the park below Waterloo Lake. It was built turn of the century. I think it closed and the site cleared in the 80s, but it had been neglected for a few years before that.

Although I lived about a mile away, only ever went once. It had a reputation for not being too hygienic!!!

http://www.vrleeds.co.uk/roundhay-park-leeds/roundhay-park-map.html


----------



## ultrix

I visited Roundhay park on Friday evening, with my wife and our dog. They waited at the lake while I did a very quick trip through the outfall;







I liked the older brick lined part better than the newer part. I didn't have time to explore the RCP. Has anybody followed this to the end?

I know Awwrisp wants to have a look at the Roundhay outfall, so we will be going back for a proper trip soon.

Thanks to my wife, for hanging around and taking the photographs.


----------



## phill.d

Ha ha. I hope the goats didn't chase you in that field mate. Nice one!


----------



## BigLoada

Phill your photography and lighting is getting really good, What were you using to light this place?


----------



## phill.d

BigLoada said:


> Phill your photography and lighting is getting really good, What were you using to light this place?



Hi bigloada. Cheers mate.
I've just noticed my 4th shot down has gone well wonky. What's happened there then?

Anyway to the question. We just took a 3 & 12 mill candle lamp, and a mag lite. That's it.


----------



## BigLoada

phill.d said:


> Hi bigloada. Cheers mate.
> I've just noticed my 4th shot down has gone well wonky. What's happened there then?
> 
> Anyway to the question. We just took a 3 & 12 mill candle lamp, and a mag lite. That's it.



They really work mate. I have only explored one railway tunnel and I was amazed how it just ate up the light!


----------



## phill.d

BigLoada said:


> They really work mate. I have only explored one railway tunnel and I was amazed how it just ate up the light!



You can say they eat up light mate. Yes the railway tunnels can be pretty vast places. It's a whole new ball game in them compared to the culvets and mines yeah??


----------



## Foxylady

D'you know, everytime I've seen this report up I kept thinking I'd already seen it for some reason!  Glad I finally checked it out...really interesting with lots of different things happening. Love the waterfall area. Great pics as always, Phill.


----------



## BigLoada

phill.d said:


> You can say they eat up light mate. Yes the railway tunnels can be pretty vast places. It's a whole new ball game in them compared to the culvets and mines yeah??



Very true! One good thing about the Northern metal mines is that they tend to be low roofed, so lighting up drivages works well.


----------



## rwalton159

phill.d said:


> It is mate. The Lido used to be packed solid in summer. They got rid of it and the waterfall for H&s issues of course.
> 
> There are some archive pics of how it was on my blog here
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=398532326



Thanks for the link.

Great pics of the waterfall and lido - I've never seen any as good


----------



## ultrix

Yesterday evening, Awwrisp and I had a look at the Roundhay Park outfall. It was Awwrisp's first visit and my second visit. I took just one photograph, approaching the overflow at the lake;






This time I wanted to follow the RCP section to the end. Judging from the markings on the wall it was about 210-220 metres long and finished in a dead end.


----------



## NobodyGirl

really wanted to do this place when I went up to leeds, will deffo give it a shot next time, great report!


----------



## screech

New to this site and just finding the quality of the photos and the exploring just mind blowing. Grew up going to Roundhay Park every weekend and never knew such great things lay below. 
Nice 1


----------



## ultrix

NobodyGirl said:


> really wanted to do this place when I went up to leeds, will deffo give it a shot next time, great report!



I like the place, it's got a lot of variety in a small area. Don't expect an extensive system, it is a short explore. As Phill.d said earlier it is a good explore for beginners. Awwrisp and I did the whole system in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Elmete Rob

rwalton159 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Great pics of the waterfall and lido - I've never seen any as good



I used to go to roundhay st johns cof e primary just next door to the park (the victorian one not the 90's rebuild at the top of elmete drive (and live at Elmete hall at the side of the park ..also covered on these boards). The waterfall and lido were still in place when I was at school, and i remember being terribly dissapointed by the damn that replaced the fall. It looked and sounded so much better as it was.

We also went a couple of times to the lido with school, it was a shallow paddleing pool from memmory at the time, as apposed to the deep swimming pool it was originally built as. I must be one of the youngest people to remember it as a functional venue though.

It was when they put the damn in that they modified the culvert covered in this thread. it used to be more like a shallow skate ramp with a few steps in it, great fun to play in as a child.


----------

